# ¿como puedo fabricar un parlante de medios y un woofer?



## XAGS (Abr 22, 2008)

Hola que tal deseo de que alguien me ayude para poder hacer o fabricar un parlante de medios y un woofer porque para mi es mas satisfactorio hacerlo que comprarlo aunque hacerlo sea mucho mas dificil pero me gustan los desafios y me gustaria que me ayuden con los materiales para hacerlos y cuales son los pasos para poder lograrlo.

muchas gracias.


----------



## santiago (Abr 22, 2008)

ya se ha hablado de eso en muchisiiiimos temas busca crossover
salu2


----------



## Pablo16 (Abr 22, 2008)

Creo que antes de buscar 'crossover' deberías descargarte todos los archivos de planos para bafles que hay en esta misma sección. 

El tema es DISEÑO DE CAJAS ACÚSTICAS creo.

Ahí encuentras cajas para woofers de varios tamaños igual que medios.

Saludos

....HAY QUE BUSCAR!


----------



## XAGS (Abr 23, 2008)

no yo no deseo hacer cajas acusticas eso si lo se, lo que yo deseo es hacer un parlante con su iman, cono, etc.
y como puedo calcular el magnetismo del iman y todos los calculos para fabricar un parlante.


----------



## santiago (Abr 23, 2008)

eso no es naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaadaaaaaaa factible 
yo se que se pueden armar pero casi nunca quedan bien el padre de un amigo los repara
y por ahi los fabrica pero te conviene comprarlo hecho
salu2
espero no aplacar tu idea


----------



## XAGS (Jun 5, 2008)

Gracias por las recomendaciones pero porfa si saben como hacer uno ponganlo o por lo menos como hacer la bobina y las formulas para oftener una cierta impedancia y potencia.

Pero de todas formas gracias.


----------



## gaston sj (Jun 7, 2008)

las tecnicas de fabricacion son complejas con un clavo y un martillo no se hacen ya que en la campana se hace con chapa estampada o sea precionada con una pesa de unos varios kilos el iman tiene la forma circular no se comohacerlo y bueno los hierros son posibles de hacer por un tornero y la bobina la puedes hacer tu con una bobinadora manual enrrollas el una lamina circular de aluminio y listo    jaja no es tan facil pero esas son algunas de las cosas que hay que saver para fabricar un parlante  personalmente te recomiendo que lo compres hecho ya que un 8"de baja calidad que suena lindo te sale 30 pesos o 10 dolares saludos


----------



## XAGS (Jun 9, 2008)

bueno muchas gracias de todas formas lo tendre muy en cuenta


----------



## aafung (Jun 15, 2009)

Me parece excelente que quieras hacer tu propio parlante. Aqui te paso algunos datos:
Hay elementos que no vale la pena fabricar como los conos y las bobinas ya que son cosas baratas y que tienen años de ingenieria que es dificil de superar, por no decir imposible, para un aficionado. 
Los conos puedes comprarlos en XONOX (Lanus). Tambien las bobinas puedes comprarlas. Hay un fabrica llamada "Zona Acustica" en Villa Bosch. Los imanes tambien se venden hechos y vienen de diversos materiales. Incluso en la ultima fabrica puedes mandar a imantar el iman. (El iman se imanta cuando todo el parlante esta ensablado).
Las piezas polares puedes encargaslas a un tornero, y luego pegarlas con Araldit. Finalmente lo que queda es la campana, que puedes hacerla a partir de un modeo en madera con fundicion de aluminio.
Es una tarea trabajosa pero no imposible. 
Y una ultima cosa, no permitas que te desalienten.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 15, 2009)

Hola Aafung y bienvenido al foro.

La intención es buena, y las palabras de aliento también, pero si te fijás el post de XAGS tiene más de un año de antigüedad y para peor lo estás mandando a comprar cosas por Villa Bosch y Lanús.
Él vive un poco más al norte... es de Quito, Ecuador.

Saludos


----------



## aafung (Jun 15, 2009)

Tenes razon Cacho, me has hecho reir de mi propia torpeza, vi 10 de junio y me lance a escribir sin reparar en el año. Y respecto de las localidades citadas, si,  le van a quedar trasmano.
Me queda la esperanza que le pueda servir a alguien mas.
Saludos.


----------

